# TK build #2-awesome redwood!



## mountainjam (Dec 19, 2011)

I just got the gears turning for my 2nd TK instruments guitar. Pretty pumped about this. Currently, the guitar is still in design mode, but I know for sure its going to be a fanned 7, possibly headless, with this sick salvaged ancient redwood top I just received from oregon wild woods. Im steering towards black limba body and neck, snakewood fingerboard, and madrone burl top center strip and control knobs.

And the woods...

Redwood!







Probably getting these woods

Madrone burl (piece on the right)






Snakewood fingerboard


----------



## ElRay (Dec 19, 2011)

What's Todd doing for the headless? Steinbergers behind the bridge:








Ray


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 19, 2011)

ElRay said:


> What's Todd doing for the headless? Steinbergers behind the bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not positive, but I think that guitar is pretty old. Im not sure what he has done on the newer headless he's built, but I'll only go headless if I can acquire the strandberg setup.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 19, 2011)

I almoast bought that beautiful piece of redwood. In the end I ended up choosing the walnut top because that redwood wasn't wide enough for what I had planned. Going to be awesome watching Tod make something out of it.

And yes The Armada, this was the one


----------



## Solodini (Dec 20, 2011)

Bear in mind that strandberg's hardware is on hold for a wee while as he is running out of what he has atm and needs them for builds and his runs are at the awkward amount when they're expensive due to their quantity which isn't enough to start becoming cheaper. Not enough to warrant automatic assembly.


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 20, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I almoast bought that beautiful piece of redwood. In the end I ended up choosing the walnut top because that redwood wasn't wide enough for what I had planned. Going to be awesome watching Tod make something out of it.
> 
> And yes The Armada, this was the one



 I appreciate you not buying it, it was the nicest piece they had!




Solodini said:


> Bear in mind that strandberg's hardware is on hold for a wee while as he is running out of what he has atm and needs them for builds and his runs are at the awkward amount when they're expensive due to their quantity which isn't enough to start becoming cheaper. Not enough to warrant automatic assembly.



Yeah I know, its a bummer. Thats why my guitar is pending being headless, I hope I can grab a set when they become available!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 20, 2011)

You're welcome.  Damn you Scherzo. 


Toone does headless hardware too! Amazing stuff at that.


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 20, 2011)

The Armada said:


> You're welcome.  Damn you Scherzo.
> 
> 
> Toone does headless hardware too! Amazing stuff at that.


Damn no joke, his stuff looks nice. Thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2011)

That wood looks nice


----------



## synrgy (Dec 20, 2011)

That snakewood!!


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 21, 2011)

ElRay said:


> What's Todd doing for the headless? Steinbergers behind the bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I just spoke with todd, that guitar is 20 years old. He uses abm hardware now, which seems like a viable alternative to to strandberg. Im not sure what came out first, the abm or strandberg bridge, but they both share a striking resemblence


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 21, 2011)

ABM most likely, Strandberg is a young operation.


----------



## Durero (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still recovering from the discovery of your 8-string TK thread 

I'm super excited to see more fanned TK's being built 


I'm also devoted to flat fretboards 'cause I grew up playing nylon-string classicals and I find them by far the easiest and most comfortable to play on.


So in your other thread you mentioned trying Todd's stainless rod frets but they required a thicker neck profile than you wanted; are you going the same way with this build? 


Regarding the ABM vs. Strandberg I'm pretty sure the ABM's are significantly older.


----------



## AySay (Jan 4, 2012)

That snakewood is ridonkulous!! Really interested in seeing how this will turn out.


----------



## Connor (Jan 4, 2012)

So jealous of that snakewood, amazing contrast in colours.
Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 4, 2012)

Strandberg EGS is only about 4 years old, ABM has been doing headless stuff for a fair bit longer.


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 5, 2012)

Durero said:


> I'm still recovering from the discovery of your 8-string TK thread
> 
> I'm super excited to see more fanned TK's being built
> 
> ...


I love the flat board. I dont understand why more builders dont do this, when your at a 20" radius, why not just go flat?
Reguarding the giant frets, im contemplating it, but its a pricey upgrade and I dont know if its worth it (to me). These frets can be used on a razor thin neck, my preferance, but they are so big, the neck feels bigger.

Edit*also thanks to you guys for the info about abm. The system looks nice, and Ide be happy using it, but the strandberg looks like a better design. Hope I can get my hands on a set when they are back in stock!


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice wood choices!!!


----------



## theo (Jan 5, 2012)

oh wow.. that snakewood...


----------



## idunno (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHA I looked at that redwood top too! Glad to see it went to good hands. Thats going to be a killer guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 6, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> I love the flat board. I dont understand why more builders dont do this, when your at a 20" radius, why not just go flat?
> Reguarding the giant frets, im contemplating it, but its a pricey upgrade and I dont know if its worth it (to me). These frets can be used on a razor thin neck, my preferance, but they are so big, the neck feels bigger.
> 
> Edit*also thanks to you guys for the info about abm. The system looks nice, and Ide be happy using it, but the strandberg looks like a better design. Hope I can get my hands on a set when they are back in stock!



ABM does have a really solid reputation although there stuff is crazy expensive ($30 or $40 dollars per saddle for guitars last I checked lol)


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 6, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> ABM does have a really solid reputation although there stuff is crazy expensive ($30 or $40 dollars per saddle for guitars last I checked lol)



Haha, still cheaper than the strandberg!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 6, 2012)

that is a really nice selection of woods...

...first time ive seen snakewood - wow!

what do you thing the tone of these combinations are gonna sound like?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 6, 2012)

^ Keep your eyes peeled there's one more thread floating around here where someone has a snakewood board. I haven't seen it til recently either.


----------



## elq (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 6, 2012)

haha yeah. I was just going to say that with elq and technomancer in here there is always a chance of snakewood boards.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> ABM does have a really solid reputation although there stuff is crazy expensive ($30 or $40 dollars per saddle for guitars last I checked lol)



Where are you seeing that? Everywhere i'v been looking is 60 per saddle


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Snakewood is one of my favorite woods for fretboards, look-wise. That redwood looks amazing, and the madrone too! You're going all fancy with this one, I see!  Can't wait to see what comes out of this!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 8, 2012)

Is the ABM system made for double ball steings only, or regular ones?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Where are you seeing that? Everywhere i'v been looking is 60 per saddle



ABM Single String Bridge Black | Allparts.com

Thats for a non headless system though..


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 16, 2012)

So production of this guitar should be starting soon. My body wood showed up today, and in an attempt to use only tone woods local to me (Im from northern cali and heading back soon), Im heading into unknown territory and using a doug fir body blank. Dana at oregon wild woods said this is his absolute favorite body wood, and he's never heard another species of wood with more resonance, so I took his advice.

Incredibly tight grain









So far my redwood, doug fir, and recently won myrtlewood neck off ebay are true to my north coast build. Ill get pics soon of the neck wood, its a incredibly rare piece. Its intensely flamed and its original price tag which is still on the wood, dates to 1991 from a gun builder. So its nicely aged. Not sure what Im doing on the fretboard yet.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Feb 16, 2012)

I want to see him do another headless build! Do it headless!


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 16, 2012)

OrsusMetal said:


> I want to see him do another headless build! Do it headless!



Its going to be headless


----------



## OrsusMetal (Feb 16, 2012)

WIN! What hardware did you end up going for? Also, do you have a mockup yet?


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 16, 2012)

OrsusMetal said:


> WIN! What hardware did you end up going for? Also, do you have a mockup yet?



Looks like we are going with abm bridges, and a custom string through nut. No mock up yet, I convinced Todd to release a new body design for this so Im just waiting to see what it looks like


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 16, 2012)

OMFG you have so many awesome woods in this build I want to cry. Can't wait to see photos of the process!


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 23, 2012)

Just got a pic of the myrtlewood for the neck. Damn!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Feb 23, 2012)

FUCK!


----------



## pingOMOG (Feb 23, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> So I just spoke with todd, that guitar is 20 years old. He uses abm hardware now, which seems like a viable alternative to to strandberg. Im not sure what came out first, the abm or strandberg bridge, but they both share a striking resemblence



hi there,
im planning a 7 string headless fanned fret build,
where can i get this hardware?


awesome wood choices!!


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Holy cock


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Feb 23, 2012)

That piece of myrtlewood is...cumazing! Gratz on winning that beauty on e-bay...gunstock billets will usually fetch an outrageous price - but that really is a nice pice of wood.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 23, 2012)

I came


----------



## Geognosy (Feb 23, 2012)

Purrrrr... snakewood or leopard skin?


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 23, 2012)

pingOMOG said:


> hi there,
> im planning a 7 string headless fanned fret build,
> where can i get this hardware?
> 
> ...



As far as I know the strandberg components arent available at the moment. For the abm bridges, you will need to find an abm dealer.



IkarusOnFire said:


> That piece of myrtlewood is...cumazing! Gratz on winning that beauty on e-bay...gunstock billets will usually fetch an outrageous price - but that really is a nice pice of wood.



Im not sure exactly how much it cost, one of TKs other customers bought it. But I think it was a little over $200. But well worth it because its thick enough to make 4 necks. All of this years builds will have it for neckwood 




Geognosy said:


> Purrrrr... snakewood or leopard skin?



The fretboard wood in my first post was snakewood. I think leopard wood is another name for lacewood. I think for my build we arent going to use a seperate fretboard, but rather a 1 piece neck/fretboard with the myrtle wood


----------



## technomancer (Feb 23, 2012)

That is one sweet looking neck blank, that would look great as a one piece


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 23, 2012)

technomancer said:


> That is one sweet looking neck blank, that would look great as a one piece



Yeah im pretty excited about this. I think we are going to route the truss rod and carbon fiber slots from the top, and cover with some purple heart. Triple stripes down the fretboard


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 4, 2012)

So here is the final update before building starts, and some dramatic changes have taken place in the build concept.

Brand new body style, this one is called the "tkx". Its a refined version of an older model called the "wtb" that has been discontinued for a while. And we have decided this body will be better suited for a standard guitar, so it will not be headless.

(not the actual wood being used, this is just a template)






With reguards to wood selection, the redwood and doug fir are gone. The doug fir got a 13 inch split down the middle of one piece that wasn't there 2 weeks ago, so automatically that cant be used. But with tone in mind, we decided fir and redwood would be overly resonant with a mellow tone, not what Im looking for on this 8 string. I need something with more punch and enhanced mids, so its going to have a swamp ash body with this maple top I already have.






More updates soon


----------



## mphsc (Mar 4, 2012)

technomancer said:


> That is one sweet looking neck blank, that would look great as a one piece



agreed. I really like that body style too.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad you're focusing in on the tone you're looking for, but gotta' say that redwood top would have been awesome.

The body style is a little too close to Manne's design for my comfort


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah Im bummed about the redwood, Ill just have to use it in the future on something else. As far as the manne goes, any similarities are coincidental. Tk never heard of manne until just now. I agree, the top horn is similar, but I feel the body lines just flow differently between the two. The bottum half (butt end) of the guitar was taken directly from a 20 year old Tk design.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 11, 2012)

Keep changing my mind, but I think ive got it now...
Maple top gone, ash body gone, redwoods back, black limba body now. Going with a mac ebony fingerboard

Cell phone shots


----------



## Durero (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 11, 2012)

Redwood and macassar ebony were just made for one another.


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 11, 2012)

This build makes me smile! PNW ftw!


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys  
Pretty stoaked about the redwood. Im hoping it sounds great with the limba. I should mention, that gas has got the best of me again, and the maple top wont be going to waste. Ill be sending it to a very special builder in australia, but thats all for now


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know exactly what snakewood is... but I WILL HAVE SEX WITH IT. Wow.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 12, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> I don't know exactly what snakewood is... but I WILL HAVE SEX WITH IT. Wow.



 very sexy wood indeed. Was hoping to find a piece big enough for the fretboard, but had no luck (short of buying an entire log). There is still going to be some snakewood used tho


----------



## kostein (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this in its final form!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm upset this is no longer going to be headless.  I was really looking forward to seeing him do another one.

Regardless, it looks sweet!!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 12, 2012)

I LOVE that redwood top! It's going to be amazing for sure!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice changes, should sound fantastic 

Now stick with it


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 12, 2012)

kostein said:


> Looking forward to seeing this in its final form!







OrsusMetal said:


> I'm upset this is no longer going to be headless.  I was really looking forward to seeing him do another one.
> 
> Regardless, it looks sweet!!



I still have some time to change back to headless, I've been so indecisive with this build. So who knows what it will turn out to be 



Hauschild said:


> I LOVE that redwood top! It's going to be amazing for sure!


Thanks!



technomancer said:


> Very nice changes, should sound fantastic
> 
> Now stick with it



To many options techno, you know what its like! But the wood is here to stay


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> To many options techno, you know what its like! But the wood is here to stay



Oh yeah I know how it goes


----------



## mphsc (Mar 12, 2012)

Those woods are going to look & sound great together. Thanks for switching back.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 12, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> To many options techno, you know what its like! But the wood is here to stay


 
I really do know the feeling... At least I think I finally got mine figured out


----------



## Ribboz (Mar 14, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Im not sure exactly how much it cost, one of TKs other customers bought it. But I think it was a little over $200. But well worth it because its thick enough to make 4 necks. All of this years builds will have it for neckwood



I'm glad you like the Myrtle. I'm also very excited to see,hear and feel it in action. I was also pleased that once Todd sanded it, it took off a few layers of sun tan. We were very lucky that Todd found that piece. 

Also that picture you posted of it was mine.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 15, 2012)

Ribboz said:


> I'm glad you like the Myrtle. I'm also very excited to see,hear and feel it in action. I was also pleased that once Todd sanded it, it took off a few layers of sun tan. We were very lucky that Todd found that piece.
> 
> Also that picture you posted of it was mine.



Nice! So you are the other Matt then. Have you picked your body wood yet? Todd said something about a curly redwood billet iirc.


----------



## Ribboz (Mar 15, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Nice! So you are the other Matt then. Have you picked your body wood yet? Todd said something about a curly redwood billet iirc.


 We will be acquiring the body wood soon. But we should focus on your build since this is your thread.

 I'm sad you're not going headless. Also will your body only have the one side cutaway? I like it that way.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 20, 2012)

So you guys have seen the myretlewood already, but just saw this pop up on facebook. Todd testing the wood with a tuning key. Massive piece of wood!


----------



## theo (Mar 20, 2012)

^ what is he actually doing with the tuning key there?


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 15, 2012)

Update time

Found a nice piece of snakewood, back on track now


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jun 15, 2012)

wow, some fantastic looking bits of dead tree you have there


----------



## mphsc (Jun 15, 2012)

love it. Did you request an extra carve on the bass side?


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 16, 2012)

Corey, not exactly sure what you are reffering to. Lol man please explain.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 16, 2012)

mountainjam said:


>



The notched out area on the top side. Is that a special "cutout" you requested? I'll be talking to TK next week!


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 16, 2012)

mphsc said:


> The notched out area on the top side. Is that a special "cutout" you requested? I'll be talking to TK next week!



Dude that's awesome. You will absolutely love owning a TK . As far as the top cutout, its optional on all his body styles. My current TK has upper and lower cutouts, but I wasn't to sure about both on this new body style, so just went with the top. For example here is a semi hollow he's building now with upper and lower cutouts.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2012)

^Dat colour!


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 16, 2012)

that burl looks somewhat like a swirl its sick!


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Durero (Jun 26, 2012)

Sexy!


----------



## mphsc (Jun 26, 2012)

really like those orange tones i the limba.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 26, 2012)

Durero said:


> Sexy!



Thanks  




mphsc said:


> really like those orange tones i the limba.



Yeah def, come to find out the orange spots are bug damage


----------



## mphsc (Jun 26, 2012)

^ yea Todd was telling me that, it really pops on yours. Lucky SOB, keeding....


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 27, 2012)

Woah. So this is awesome.


----------



## mountainjam (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey dewds, sorry for the lack of updates recently but here is a little teaser shot of my fb. Snakewood bound with ebony


----------



## Durero (Sep 25, 2012)

Very nice!

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 25, 2012)

MOAR!!!!!


----------



## mountainjam (Oct 26, 2012)

So Todd is starting the batch of myretlewood necks





My neck is one piece coming in extra thin, will be 17.75mm at the first fret once the fb is attached, so its getting 8 carbon sheets! 4 on each side of the truss rod





Headstock





Headstock cover got laser cut inlays, and filled with crushed black lava rock





Fully fretted


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 26, 2012)

My TK Gas. She rises.


----------



## mphsc (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking good man and that fret board has the perfect amount of everything.


----------



## Hauschild (Oct 26, 2012)

I am LOVING this! So so nice


----------



## mountainjam (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  I'll try to post some more pics soon


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 13, 2012)

Damn dude, a TK and an Oni. Well done.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 13, 2012)

very cool man. really digging this one.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 13, 2012)

Holy smokes, where on earth did you find that snakewood? DAYUM! I love this thread!
-Brent


----------



## Watty (Dec 13, 2012)

Your FB is nice, but that PME you posted a bit ago has GOT to be the best piece of it I've ever seen. The black just flows down the board like liquid...*mmmmmfh*



TIBrent said:


> Holy smokes, where on earth did you find that snakewood? DAYUM! I love this thread!
> -Brent



Check Gilmer, they always have a bunch. Just be sure to pack your wallet; it's not cheap.

_-See approximately (-1,1)" assuming a regular browser._


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 13, 2012)

hey guys, I did indeed get the snakewood from Gilmer. he always has a nice supply, but finding a piece wide enough for an 8 was a little hard.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 23, 2013)

guitar is done and in my possession, ngd soon


----------



## joebalaguer (Feb 26, 2013)

Damn dude that is awesome!


----------

